# Fisherrow harbour Musselburgh now "Dead as a dodo"



## jagmanx

1 I believe there are now height barriers to the beach car park
The overnighting has been stopped by the local council.
With NO realistic way it could be re-instated.

I emailed one of the 4 councillors..see his reply

_Hi, _
_Thanks for your email.
For future reference you spell Musselburgh in this way.

The reason why motorhomes etc cannot use these facilities is because it is unlawful in relation to use of common good land which must not frustrate unfettered use both this who live in the Town. I’m afraid you are poorly informed about why this should never have started in the first place.

East Lothian Council were asked and said no as the roads authority but one or two individuals continued despite it being made clear why they could not.

Might I suggest that the next time you are in Musseburgh you drive a few minutes to Drummhor Caravan park who accept tourers and who I’m sure would welcome your investment in their business and jobs that will be supported, you can even stop at the same stores in the Town to buy your weekly shop.

On the issue of a height barrier I am sure you have been told why this was put in place? 

The frankly disgraceful abuse of parking bays, only designed for cars, which were taken over by those not willing to pay to go to an accredited site literally three minutes away. Many of my constituents were horrified that, at times, more than 50% of the spaces designed for many elderly and families to enjoy their beach and harbour were being used as a free or cheap camp site, with grey water being released on the tarmac that children had to walk through. So the effect of the height barrier has been to ensure that local residents and tourists with cars could enjoy our excellent town.

You are, of course, entitled to your views but your not entitled to your own facts. Common good land must be for the enjoyment of those within the Town and as a local councillor democratically elected I will do everything I can to ensure that remains the case and that legislation designed to protect those rights is respected and not ignored._

_Regards, Stuart Currie_


----------



## Wooie1958

I see by the tone of his reply that motorhomers are not the top of his christmas card list


----------



## number14

Sad, but I had to chuckle at the way you were corrected for your spelling of Musselburgh and yet the rest of the rant was littered with grammatical and punctuation errors.


----------



## jagmanx

I have sent a reply. !
He also failed to provide with info re the use of land.
and did not react to a question as to how we might park during the day.
He also promoted an expensive camp site.
i suspect he has never managed a sentence including the worls real and world.
I did alert him to the other iniatives in Scotland but his attitude is typical of too many !
Wonder what he will do if/when too many motorhomes parkup in the immediate vicinity on narmal roads !
I note one his benefits is goping to the races at Musselburgh.
He no doubt bets on the GiGis wearing blinkers !


----------



## kensowerby

Which one of his relatives owns the camp site??


----------



## witzend

kensowerby said:


> Which one of his relatives owns the camp site??


My thoughts as well wonder if he's declared any interests


----------



## jagmanx

I have only found a couple of "Jollies"
Musselburgh races and Scottish golf open !
Probably OK


----------



## 2cv

He has ambitions.


----------



## jagmanx

2cv said:


> He has ambitions.


Not surprised.
Typical devious self-opinionated  politician (all parties included)


----------



## Bigshug

So Musselburgh is now added to my list of places to avoid!


----------



## wildebus

number14 said:


> Sad, but I had to chuckle at the way you were corrected for your spelling of Musselburgh and yet the rest of the rant was littered with grammatical and punctuation errors.


I have rarely read something that is presumably meant to be official but is crafted so badly and so hard to follow.

I do love that he also spelt Musselburgh incorrectly himself within the reply


----------



## jagmanx

But of course ! shame but I agree.

Strangely my fist emal got an auto-response to indicate it had been received
Not so so far with my follow-up..Have I been "spammed"


----------



## jagmanx

wildebus said:


> I have rarely read something that is presumably meant to be official but is crafted so badly and so hard to follow.
> 
> I do love that he also spelt Musselburgh incorrectly himself within the reply


yes My followup email pointed out his mis-spelling !


----------



## Robmac

That went well!

One to avoid.


----------



## Jimhunterj4

And he mentioned the grey waste, he just had to say it, and I just have to say this, some motorhomers are guilty of emptying grey waste in places where people have to trudge through it and often in plain view, just another nail in the coffin for wild camping. Oh and while we're on the subject of Musselburgh I wouldn't park up there if I was paid to.


----------



## Foxyscot

The Area to the Right of the Harbour is ok, it is on the Prom and a dead end so no through traffic last time I was there 6 weeks ago one other Motorhome


----------



## molly 2

Wooie1958 said:


> I see by the tone of his reply that motorhomers are not the top of his christmas card list


We all should show some Christmas spirit and send him several  thousand Christmas cards..anyone  got an address.


----------



## witzend

molly 2 said:


> We all should show some Christmas spirit and send him several  thousand Christmas cards..anyone  got an address.


No stamps on them


----------



## Wully

I had a strange experience here earlier this year. If you go on search for sites it diverts you to an official looking website where they charged £15 for parking on harbour supposedly a donation. Turns out it’s a public car park and I had a feeling there was a bit of a scam going on because when I arrived the carpark was full of cars with no spaces that were even suitable for the smallest motorhome. When I questioned the person running the web site and pay pal payment system he was very quick to refund me and wasn’t too happy when I started asking where the money was going. Turns out it was going into his personal  bank account.


----------



## jagmanx

certainly a bit "Fishy"
This seems OK
https://www.fhsa.org.uk/campers
But now stopped by East Lothian Council
All a bit Strange !
Maybe a badly thought idea!
ELC seem totally opposed  citing "freedom of land use" But this may be just a smokescreen
However it does seem. the original idea has annoyed local councillors certainly (Stuart Currie) and thus will get no further !!!


----------



## chrismilo

I was informed by a friendly local that one of the complaint residents has turned his garage illegaly into a bedroom for his son
He's also put illegal no overnighting signs up and notices on parked up campervans Motorhomes 
The friendly resident also told me it was not illegal to park there i guess it's not the case now


----------



## jagmanx

Height barriers for one car-park. Do not see why you cannot use the other carpark or the road..
Given the situation and the reply I got..I will avoid Musselburgh unless things change.
Anyway At the moment many places will be probably be hostile !


----------



## Robmac

chrismilo said:


> I was informed by a friendly local that one of the complaint residents has turned his garage illegaly into a bedroom for his son
> He's also put illegal no overnighting signs up and notices on parked up campervans Motorhomes
> The friendly resident also told me it was not illegal to park there i guess it's not the case now



Are you sure that this 'friendly local' isn't just a spiteful local with a grudge against another resident? It's usually perfectly legal to convert a garage to a bedroom without planning permission.

I would take that with a pinch of salt, not that it matters now.


----------



## Robmac

jagmanx said:


> Height barriers for one car-park. Do not see why you cannot use the other carpark or the road..
> Given the situation and the reply I got..I will avoid Musselburgh unless things change.
> Anyway At the moment many places will be probably be hostile !



I didn't want to give that a 'like' as such, but I agree with what you say.


----------



## peter palance

jagmanx said:


> 1 I believe there are now height barriers to the beach car park
> The overnighting has been stopped by the local council.
> With NO realistic way it could be re-instated.
> 
> I emailed one of the 4 councillors..see his reply
> 
> _Hi, _
> _Thanks for your email.
> For future reference you spell Musselburgh in this way.
> 
> The reason why motorhomes etc cannot use these facilities is because it is unlawful in relation to use of common good land which must not frustrate unfettered use both this who live in the Town. I’m afraid you are poorly informed about why this should never have started in the first place.
> 
> East Lothian Council were asked and said no as the roads authority but one or two individuals continued despite it being made clear why they could not.
> 
> Might I suggest that the next time you are in Musseburgh you drive a few minutes to Drummhor Caravan park who accept tourers and who I’m sure would welcome your investment in their business and jobs that will be supported, you can even stop at the same stores in the Town to buy your weekly shop.
> 
> On the issue of a height barrier I am sure you have been told why this was put in place?
> 
> The frankly disgraceful abuse of parking bays, only designed for cars, which were taken over by those not willing to pay to go to an accredited site literally three minutes away. Many of my constituents were horrified that, at times, more than 50% of the spaces designed for many elderly and families to enjoy their beach and harbour were being used as a free or cheap camp site, with grey water being released on the tarmac that children had to walk through. So the effect of the height barrier has been to ensure that local residents and tourists with cars could enjoy our excellent town.
> 
> You are, of course, entitled to your views but your not entitled to your own facts. Common good land must be for the enjoyment of those within the Town and as a local councillor democratically elected I will do everything I can to ensure that remains the case and that legislation designed to protect those rights is respected and not ignored._
> 
> _Regards, Stuart Currie_


you have got to shop around, they kick you move on, not happy do not buy, buy from places that want your money. ok.pj. p.s. do you have a boot ?


----------



## peter palance

Bigshug said:


> So Musselburgh is now added to my list of places to avoid!


you no all the shops,who we dont frequen .need to be kiss, good by.p.s. need to be told. why we dont go, ok.pj.  the back side must be clean. as u kiss it go by.


----------



## st3v3

Robmac said:


> Are you sure that this 'friendly local' isn't just a spiteful local with a grudge against another resident? It's usually perfectly legal to convert a garage to a bedroom without planning permission.
> 
> I would take that with a pinch of salt, not that it matters now.



They may have meant building regs and relevant inspections I suppose.


----------



## Scotia

Couple of things Musselburgh has, by the harbour Clarks is a fantastic fresh fish shop and just along the road with a massive carpark next to the Brunton hall is Staggs which has a fantastic array of ales into double figures, used to be my local for many years. Golf was first played on the links if you are a twicher head to the lagoons at the far end fantastic bird watching or you could always stay in the town and wait for the pubs to close as there are a few Hoolits  about( Scots word for a woman with questionable morals ) not the bird Howlit .


----------



## jagmanx

Scotia said:


> Couple of things Musselburgh has, by the harbour Clarks is a fantastic fresh fish shop and just along the road with a massive carpark next to the Brunton hall is Staggs which has a fantastic array of ales into double figures, used to be my local for many years. Golf was first played on the links if you are a twicher head to the lagoons at the far end fantastic bird watching or you could always stay in the town and wait for the pubs to close as there are a few Hoolits  about( Scots word for a woman with questionable morals ) not the bird Howlit .


So is Musselburgh now twinned with Bangkok ?


----------



## ThunderRat

I live in East Lothian (Further East) and TBH cant see the attraction of Musselburgh unless a late night stop over. Having said that i used to get my bus MOT'd along the road at Joppa and would walk back to the cafe at the Harbour for a fill English while i waited.


----------



## Scotia

Plans for Formula 1 race track at Musselburgh Lagoons revealed
					

A FORMULA 1 race track at a site earmarked for a wildlife haven would bring more benefits to the local economy, council chiefs are being told.




					www.eastlothiancourier.com


----------



## jagmanx

Scotia said:


> Plans for Formula 1 race track at Musselburgh Lagoons revealed
> 
> 
> A FORMULA 1 race track at a site earmarked for a wildlife haven would bring more benefits to the local economy, council chiefs are being told.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.eastlothiancourier.com


OMG....Money Money Money


----------



## Scotia

jagmanx said:


> OMG....Money Money Money


?


----------



## jagmanx

Most of the employees/drivers live in huge RVs..
Where are you SNP councillor ?


----------



## Scotia

jagmanx said:


> Most of the employees/drivers live in huge RVs..
> Where are you SNP councillor ?


Which would be accommodated at the circuit.


----------



## jagmanx

I know !
GSOH failure ?


----------



## Scotia

jagmanx said:


> I know !
> GSOH failure ?


I think i have a fantastic sence of humour.


----------



## jagmanx

A wee jest ! No aggravation intended.


----------



## Scotia

I think the wee local councillor would be brushed aside if this ever did gather any pace, Jackie Stewart tried at Ingliston race circuit to bring into GP.status and was involved along with Nial Mckenzie to do similar at East Fortune. Jock Taylor was involved with setting up a TT style race around East Lothian and there is a similar pure road race around the borders which keeps on showing its head every couple of years. The only thing in favour is the re-instatement of the Jim Clark rally on closed public roads which brings in much needed revenue to local business.


----------



## jagmanx

Yes I appreciate the tourism/revenue benefits


----------



## Scotia

jagmanx said:


> Yes I appreciate the tourism/revenue benefits


And mayde a space of campers when not in use.


----------



## jagmanx

That would be great !
Facilities and space etc


----------



## Scotia

Not to mention world class motorsport.


----------



## number14

These sorts of grandiose schemes tend to pop up around the country every so often but don't come to fruition. There was the Wonderworld (dubbed Wonderwhen by locals) theme park near Kettering and latterly the Ebbw Vale race track (for bikes IIRC). On a smaller scale there was a zip wire and flying boat service over Cardiff Bay. Somewhat mutually exclusive, I think!


----------

